# HCA Excalibur ......need help



## flyinfeathers (Aug 15, 2007)

Can any of you guys tell me how the string and cables are routed on an old HCA Excalibur. My nephew brought this bow to me with cables and string in hand and said, "Uncle Johnny, can you fix this for me?" 

I can't seem to find anything on the net or HCA website.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*still need help?*

pm me an email address and i will take a couple pics of mine and send to you


----------



## flyinfeathers (Aug 15, 2007)

pm sent.....thanks!


----------

